# Neues Kinder-Fully: Propain Yuma



## Sentilo (15. Juni 2013)

Stand schon im News-Bereich, aber hier noch mal der Link zum neuen 24er DH-Fully von Propain. Für Kids ab 1,35 m, die es gerne krachen lassen:

http://www.propain-bikes.de/product.php?pid=72

Sehr praktisch auch der Umbau-Kit auf 26 Zoll.


----------



## Propain-Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Hier mal die exakten Geodaten: 

Rahmenhöhe / 395mm / 15,5"
Radstand / 1107mm
Oberrohrlänge / 530mm
Gabelvorlauf / 40mm
Gabellänge / 520mm
Kettenstrebenlänge / 423mm
Reach / 394mm
Stack / 581mm
Lenkwinkel / 66.5°
Sitzwinkel / 76°
Tretlagerhöhe / 335mm

VG David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (23. Juni 2013)

Noch ein paar (zusätzliche) Infos gibt es hier.


----------



## malana (25. Juni 2013)

Hier was zum Yuma

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29413


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. September 2013)

Interessantes Teil, aber warum genau bekommen Kinder immer Drehgriff? 

Das hatte ich damals auch, und hab immer wieder mal aus Versehen umgeschalten, einfach durch umgreifen.


----------



## malana (7. September 2013)

@JohSch

ja ist wohl das grösste  Minus an dem Bike, hatten wir ebenso bemängelt aber Propain wollte das eben so


----------



## Propain-Bikes (7. September 2013)

@ all

Es wird 2014 ne Version mit Trigger und 1x10 geben. Vg David


----------



## Mexicansativa (8. September 2013)

Ich Fang mal an zu sparen.
Tolles Bike, noch ein zwei Jahre dann ist das genau das richtige für meinen Junior.


----------

